# copying a moving picture



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi I wish to copy a moving picture to use as my signature. Any ideas how to do so?


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Where are you trying to copy it from? It's probably an animated gif, so just save it in gif format to preserve the animation.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

ALt+PrtScr on your keyboard grabs a screen image.
Then CTRL+V (Paste) in your favourite image editor.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

robinofloxley said:


> ALt+PrtScr on your keyboard grabs a screen image.
> Then CTRL+V (Paste) in your favourite image editor.


Yes it does grab a screen image, but it won't preserve the animation!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Have you tried right clicking it? That usually works for me with moving images. Good Luck!


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Midders It's a Bitmap file and it wont let me change it. You are correct a screen image won't preserve the animation and neither will right clicking.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

For Firefox user

1) Click on Tools - Page Info
2). Then, click the Media Tab on the Page Info Windows
3). The media tab will have complete list of Images, files that were downloaded by the Firefox browser while loading the page of the website.
4). Scroll down the list and locate the file.
5). Click the &#8220;Save As&#8221; button. Choose some folder on your hard drive and save the file.

For Internet Explorer user

1) Firstly, click Tools - Internet Options
2) In the General Tab, click the Settings button available in the Temporary Internet Files group.
3) Click View Files to open your Temporary Internet Files folder.
4) Click View - Details. Now click View - Arrange Icons By - Internet Address. Depending upon the webpage, there could one or more files Object) under the Internet Address.
5) Once you find the right file, right-click and choose Copy. Then paste the .file in any other folder,such as My Document.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

does it matter what it is opened with?
could this prevent the animation from showing.
I had the same issue once but forgot how i got it to work....many moons ago.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I just experimented with an animated pic.
it wouldnt animate in windows viewer or windows live gallery
it did animate when opened in ie also windows media player and firefox
I would go ahead and upload it 
cheers


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi guys The moving pic is on the bottom of an e.mail. The e.mail had a few pictures which I don't want so am happy to delete these but the moving picture is what I want. Lem.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

see if you can right click the save as
if it wont right clcik when you mouse on the pic you want then try it in firefox


----------

